# Der "Suche Film" Thread



## Alux (17. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies!

Da es ja bereits einen Suche Song Thread gibt, dachte ich mir ich mache das Gleiche mit Filmen.
Wenn also jemand weis worum es in einem Film geht aber nicht draufkommt wie der heißt, einfach hier fragen. Kurz ein paar Infos und die Community wird den Namen sicher finden.

Ich fange gleich mal an und suche einen Film.
Der Inhalt ist der, dass ein Mann in den USA von dem Verhalten der Gesellschaft angewidert ist und sich deswegen Waffen kauft und sich eine Kevlar-Rüstung baut. Daraufhin richtet er in einer Mall ein Blutbad an und zieht einer Leiche in einem Waldstück die Rüstung an, verbrennt sie samt den Waffen und täuscht so den Selbstmord des Amokläufers vor.

Wäre cool wenn jemand den Namen von dem Film wüsste.


----------



## Knallfix (17. April 2011)

Rampage - by Uwe Boll 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VSRSoncoV4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Knall


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

Danke sehr

hehe erster erfolgreich gefundener FIlm^^


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2011)

Hi

Suche einen film in dem ein Vater und sein sohn zum "Crater of the moon" fahren (USA). Spielt so in den 50-60er Jahren, als die Amis zum ersten mal auf den mond flogen. 
Vater und sohn fahren dabei die selbe distanz oder die Zeit (weiss nicht mehr) wie die mondfähre zum mond zurück legt. 
die mutter fährt mit einem Amphibienfahrzeug hinterher. 

hab den als ziemlich coolen roadmovie in erinnerung und würd den gern mal wieder sehen.
hab aber vergessen wie der heisst.

gruss
bkele


----------



## Tyrnada (23. Mai 2011)

Hi

ich suche nen Film den ich mal vor Jahren in Thailand gesehen habe,es war aber kein Thailändischer Film.

Ich kann mich nurnoch dunkel daran erinnern. Es hat in einem Wald gespielt in der eine Gruppe von Menschen von irgendeiner Art behinderter Freakmenschen verfolgt wird oder sowas, ich kann mich noch erinnern das die in ein hohes Baumhaus sind und da irgendwie ein Generator oder Telefon drinnen war. Die Freaks kamen dann alle den Baum hoch um die zu meucheln. Die Menschen sind dann irgendwie zu nem anderen Baum gesprungen oder sowas und haben am Ende noch ein Auto gefunden.

Also was ich noch 100% weis ist halt wie gesagt das das teilweise in einem Wald gespielt hat bei Tageslicht auch.

Kennt den einer?


----------



## Beckenblockade (24. Mai 2011)

Klingt stark nach Wrong Turn 1...
Ist aber recht lang her dass ich den gesehen hab, krieg die Details wie Generator/Telefon nimmer zusammen.


----------



## Dracun (24. Mai 2011)

War keine Telefon sondern en funkgerät .. und ja das müsste wrong turn sein


----------



## Tyrnada (24. Mai 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Klingt stark nach Wrong Turn 1...
> Ist aber recht lang her dass ich den gesehen hab, krieg die Details wie Generator/Telefon nimmer zusammen.


 hey ich hab nen trailer angeguckt ich glaub das ist er^^ danke vielmals


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> War keine Telefon sondern en funkgerät .. und ja das müsste wrong turn sein



Das ist er leider zu 100% .. man hätte aber auch schreiben können: Teenies-vs-Hillbilli-Slasher-im-Wald-0815-von-der-Stange-Müll die 1000. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. und selbst in der US-Fassung fehlt in der Mitte ein Stück.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist er leider zu 100% .. man hätte aber auch schreiben können: Teenies-vs-Hillbilli-Slasher-im-Wald-0815-von-der-Stange-Müll die 1000.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie Recht du hast. Hab den vor ner ganzen Weile mal gesehen und fand ihn ziemlich dröge. Typisches "Teenie gegen böse Mörder im Wald"-Szenario eben. Und noch dazu schlecht


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wie Recht du hast. Hab den vor ner ganzen Weile mal gesehen und fand ihn ziemlich dröge. Typisches "Teenie gegen böse Mörder im Wald"-Szenario eben. Und noch dazu schlecht



Der zweite Teil hat die Gore/Splatter-Messlatte um ein paar Ekelfaktoren nochmal höher gelegt und der dritte Teil war so gut, dass es ein "Direkt-to-DVD"-Release ist.  *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juni 2011)

Okay einfach:

Gibt es einen Film in dem Menschen irgendwo landen/stranden (auf einem Planeten) erst gut leben, dann von Aliens quasi versklavt werden, sich wehren und ein paar in der Zeit zurückgeschickt werden erstmal nur um einfach zu flüchten und dann um das ganze irgendwie zu verhindern bzw. auch überhaupt wieder zurück zu kommen?


----------



## Beckenblockade (7. Juni 2011)

Geht es dabei jetzt um einen konkreten Film?
Soll das eine Quizfrage sein?
Suchst du generell nach einem Film mit dieser (doch recht genau spezifizierten) Thematik?

Das "Okay einfach:" verwirrt mich da etwas.

Tatsächlich fällt mir jetzt im Moment aber kein Film ein, der wirklich alle diese Punkte abdeckt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juni 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Suchst du generell nach einem Film mit dieser (doch recht genau spezifizierten) Thematik?



Das triffts wohl eher...
Mir kam das von mir beschriebene nur so dermaßen bekannt vor, dass ich mir dachte, dass es vielleicht einen Film gibt, den ich irgendwann einmal wohl gesehen haben mag, darum meine Frage ^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (7. Juni 2011)

Am ehesten würd ich da noch die Planet der Affen-Filme (bzw eine Mischung aus Teil 1 und 3) drin sehen, wobei die Zeitreisenden hier ja nun keine Menschen, sondern Affen sind. x)


----------



## Ernst Haft (11. Juni 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Suche einen film in dem ein Vater und sein sohn zum "Crater of the moon" fahren (USA). Spielt so in den 50-60er Jahren, als die Amis zum ersten mal auf den mond flogen.
> Vater und sohn fahren dabei die selbe distanz oder die Zeit (weiss nicht mehr) wie die mondfähre zum mond zurück legt.
> die mutter fährt mit einem Amphibienfahrzeug hinterher.



"Der Traum von Apollo XI" ("Pontiac Moon")


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Juni 2011)

@ Ernst Haft
ja das ist er...danke


----------



## Jerx (14. Juni 2011)

hmm ich glaube mein film dürfte etwas schwieriger sein.

Also gut der Film dürfte so 5 Jahre alt sein oder sogar noch älter, weis es nicht mehr so genau.

Hat mit der US Army zu tun wo zwei Soldaten *einer ist eher alt der andere typisch jung* die einen Mörder bzw Gefangenen iwo hintransportieren müssen.

Dieser Gefangene ist eine blonde Frau, ziemlich gut gebaut usw und naju aus diesem Grund ist der Film dann natürlich auch etwas witzig *zumindest hab ichs so in Erinnerung*

Für die Leute die sich jetzt nen Spaß machen wollen nein es ist kein schmudelfilm oder sonst was, es ist ein normaler US Film der etwas *soviel ich nich weis* Comedy drinnen hat und auch bisschen Aktion.

Würde mich freun wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet 

danke im voraus


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Juni 2011)

Jerx schrieb:


> Würde mich freun wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet
> 
> danke im voraus




*Chasers - Zu sexy für den Knast *

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109403/


----------



## Jerx (14. Juni 2011)

@ bkeleanor

dangäää


----------



## TheGui (14. Juni 2011)

Sory für OT, aber taugt der Uwe Boll film was?


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Juni 2011)

Welcher Uwe Boll Film? Falls da was verlinkt ist seh ich es nicht.

aber generell kann man sagen, dass ein Uwe Boll film gleichbedeutend mit schlecht ist :-)


----------



## sympathisant (16. Juni 2011)

ohne zu wissen um welchen film es geht. sofern er von uwe boll ist lautet die antwort: nein. :-)


----------



## Beckenblockade (23. Juni 2011)

Neue AUfgabenstellung:

Meine Freundin hat ein Problem, welches sie nun auch zu meinem gemacht hat. Sie erinnert sich an einen Film, den sie schon vor längerer Zeit gesehen hat, kann sich jedoch nichtmehr erinnern welcher das war. Die Beschreibung kommt mir nun zu allem Übel aber auch bekannt vor, und ich kann mich leider auch nicht an den Namen erinnern.
Jetzt lässt mich das auch nichtmehr los und ich muss mich an euch wenden:
Es geht um einen Comiczeichner/Autor/Ähnliches (?) der in seine eigene Welt reinrutscht. (Wie auch immer das passiert) Der Film ist wohl eine Mischung aus real- und Zeichentrick PLUS der Kerl stirbt am ende in der Comicwelt, weil er aus dem Fenster fällt. (Bei der Todesart ist sie sich nichtmehr zu 100% sicher)

Es handelt sich btw definitiv NICHT um Roger Rabbit, was mein erster Tipp war...

EDIT: 
Hat sich erledigt. Nach ein bisschen weiterem rumsuchen hat sich herausgestellt, dass es sich beim gesuchten Film um "Cool World" von '92 handelt.


----------



## Silenzz (23. Juni 2011)

N'Abend suche auch nen Film, habe allerdings damals nur die Zusammenfassung gelesen und jetzt ist er mir wieder in den Kopf gekommen und ich hab keine Ahnung wie der heißt. 
Also es geht um folgendes: Ein gewalttätiger Junge kommt auf ein Internat, seine letzte Chance, allerdings darf er keine Gewalt mehr anwenden (irgendwie logisch  ) jedenfalls machen ihn aber auf dem Internat einige Schüler fertig und er will sich wehren, er weiß zwar das er sie umhauen kann, aber damit wäre auch der Rausschmiss gegeben. 
Ich weiß, die Infos sind mehr als dürftig und ich hab schon gegooglt, aber leider nichts gefunden, hab den Film damals bei Amazon entdeckt und such da jetzt imho wie ein Verrückter, aber dachte mir, vll. kennt jemand den Film hier.


----------



## Makalvian (24. Juni 2011)

Ich denk das durfte er sein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mh-2T5AuF7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wowfighter (24. Juni 2011)

Ich suche einen Film, wo Cameron Diaz mitspielt und ich weiß das sie in dem Film mit einer Freundin zu einer Hochzeit unterwegs ist und auf der Fahrt in einer Gaststätte durch ein Schlupfloch den Intimsten Bereich des Mannes kennen lernt xD 
Möchte den Film unbedingt nochmal sehen, aber leider kenne ich den Namen nicht 
mfg


----------



## Jordin (24. Juni 2011)

super süss und super sexy?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MavcP5i5zdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*brrrr* 
Viel Vergnügen beim "Penissong"...


----------



## xxardon (26. Juni 2011)

Suche einen Film wo es um ein Video ging. Will Smith hatte dieses Video, und wird deswegen ständig von der Armee verfolgt. Später kam noch irgend einer der auch mal bei der Armee war und ihn retten wollte... Kann mich nicht mehr gut erinnern^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

xxardon schrieb:


> Suche einen Film wo es um ein Video ging. Will Smith hatte dieses Video, und wird deswegen ständig von der Armee verfolgt. Später kam noch irgend einer der auch mal bei der Armee war und ihn retten wollte... Kann mich nicht mehr gut erinnern^^



Staatsfeind Nr. 1 ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXp8wi6Osys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xxardon (26. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Staatsfeind Nr. 1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

Dafür nicht.


----------



## VHRobi (29. Juni 2011)

Hey Buffies,
Mein Cousin hatte diesen Monat einen Japanischen Film im TV gesehen, als er mir davon erzählte schaute ich kurz auf Youtube und fand die ausschnitte wirklich super, aber irgendwie geriet dies in vergessenheit und heute als ich aufwachte, musste ich an den Film denken.
Als ich eben ihn angerufen hatte, wusste er den Namen des Filmes nichtmehr und konnte auch nicht sagen auf welchem Sender es war.

Viel auf Dächer rumhüpfen, tolle Samurai Rüstung, viele Special Effekte.
Es ist die nachverfilmung eines Anime, da youtube hauptsächlich Animes ausgespuckt hatte mit diesem Namen und diverse ausschnitte vom Film..
Geomon, Gamon, Beomon, Pokemon^^, keine ahnung auf jedenfall etwas mit "mon".

Bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

Roshomon ist es nicht, falls jemand auch nach "mon" Filme sucht, es ist etwas moderner^^ Würde sagen frühestens 2008 da es visuell super ist!
Habe auch Anime Verfilmungen listen geschaut, aber bei keinem wurde ich fündig.
Evtl hatt es ja auch jemand diesen Monat im TV gesehen.


----------



## Beckenblockade (29. Juni 2011)

Ich nehme an es geht um Goemon.


----------



## VHRobi (29. Juni 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ich nehme an es geht um Goemon.



Juhuuu, danke vielmals! Wusste doch das was mit "G" und "mon" ist.
*jubel jubel freu freu*

War ja mit Geomon ziemlich nah dran -.- O<->E


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt den Film jemand? Ich hab das Bild noch auf dem Rechner und weiss das der Film gut war..mir fällt nur einfach nichtmehr ein welcher es war ._._


----------



## Distrupter (5. Juli 2011)

@ Painschkes: Underworld 1, aus der Reihe Underworld, Underworld Evolution und Underworld: Rise of the lycans, kann ich mich nach 2 Jahren für eine PC Zusammenstellung bei dir revanchieren


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2011)

_Alles klar - danke sehr! :-)_


----------



## Danny V (21. Juli 2011)

Hey guter Thread! Ich suche nämlich auch nen Film, vllt kennt den ja einer...
Also in dem Film geht es um Leute die angerufen, werden und dann sterben. Hauptperson ist ein Mädchen, das um sich ein bisschen Geld dazu zu verdienen auf ein Haus aufpasst, während die reichen Besitzer weg sind...
Dachte erst das wäre Tödlicher Anruf aber das hatte ich leider verwechselt ><
Hat jemand vllt ne Idee? xD


----------



## Ernst Haft (22. Juli 2011)

Danny schrieb:


> Also in dem Film geht es um Leute die angerufen, werden und dann sterben. Hauptperson ist ein Mädchen, das um sich ein bisschen Geld dazu zu verdienen auf ein Haus aufpasst, während die reichen Besitzer weg sind...



Hört sich nach dem unsäglichen Remake von "When a stranger calls" an, das in Deutschland als "Unbekannter Anrufer" lief.
Anfangssequenz zumindest des Originals (keine Ahnung, ob sie das im Remake nicht ebenso wie den Rest verhauen haben): Babysitter wird angerufen: "Have you checked the children?" Die ersten 20 Minuten des Originals - als Kurzfilm konzipiert und erst nach dem Erfolg von "Halloween" um die restlichen 70 Minuten erweitert - erhoben "When a stranger calls" zu einem der Klassiker des frühen Slasherfilms, auch wenn die Idee mit dem Telefon aus "Black Christmas" entliehen wurde (aber das gesamte Genre ist eh aus dem italienischen "Giallo" zusammengeklaut).

Das Remake walzt diese ersten 20 Minuten dann auf 90 Minuten aus, während das Original nach dem Anfang einen sehr ungewöhnlichen Weg geht.


----------



## Danny V (24. Juli 2011)

Das war der Film! Super dank dir!


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2011)

So .. passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber deswegen einen neuen Thread aufmachen wollt ich auch nicht.
Ich suche eine Serie. Ich weiß nichtmehr viel, aber vielleicht könnt ihr damit ja was anfangen 

Es gab dort ein paar Kinder, die konnten alle Elemente beherrschen. Jeder von ihnen hatte Ringe an. 
Wenn sie einen Kreis gebildet haben, dann wurde so eine rießige Bestie heraufbeschworen.
Es war ein Zeichentrick. Und irgendwas mit "Captian" war glaube ich im Name enthalten.
Müsste aus den 80er gewesen sein und lief damals soweit ich weiß auf SuperRTL.

Ich weiß, es ist nicht viel. Aber ich überleg schon seit Stunden. Aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf ..
Hoffe mal ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen 

Gruß

Edit: OK, ich habs gefunden ... hab schnell einen Kumpel alles gesagt was ich wusste und er hats mir sofort sagen können 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-79HMqwz9NQ


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2011)

_Hey , ich such auch mal wieder 'nen Film - das einzige was ich noch im Kopf hab : 

Ein Mann der sich heilen konnte wenn er Glas berührt hat._

_Mehr fällt mir nichtmehr ein :-|_


----------



## Beckenblockade (16. August 2011)

Virtuosity mit Russel Crowe und Denzel Washington?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0epW3ilDt7g[/youtube]


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2011)

_Das war er , danke! :-)_


----------



## Ayashisama (2. September 2011)

(wollte den wieder loeschen, finde aber irgendwie keinen button -_-")


----------



## Perkone (10. Oktober 2011)

Hiho^^ Würde gern wissen, welcher Film das hier ist: http://z0r.de/289 Im z0r Index stehts leider nicht dabei 

Lg

Perk


----------



## Dracun (10. Oktober 2011)

Könnte vllt Van Helsing sein ... bin mir aber net sicher .. zumindest flog mir das zu erst im Kopp herum 

Ajoa det nächste mal nimmste den Thread hier  http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184101-der-suche-film-thread/


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2011)

Hab den Thread mal an den SuFi Thread angehangen.

Bzgl. Van Helsing: Daran dachte ich auch zuerst, aber glaube nicht, dass er es ist. Hab den schon paar mal gesehen und kann mich an so'ne Stelle nicht erinnern. Könnte auch irgendein Western-Streifen sein.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

könnte i sell the dead oder burke und hare wird finden jede leicher sein


----------



## Beckenblockade (12. Oktober 2011)

Bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass es nicht "Burke und Hare" ist, aber "I sell the Dead" könnte durchaus passen.


----------



## Marinokey (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

suche einen Film, den ich so mitte der 80er gesehen habe:

Mann zockt im Spielcasino, hat etwas auffällige Brille an. Gewinnt immer...

Der Clou: Er ist Besitzer der Firma, die die Spielkarten herstellt, bricht selbst darin ein und manipuliert die Druckplatten.

(ist eventuell nur ne US-TV-Produktion)


Gruß


----------



## win3ermute (12. Oktober 2011)

Marinokey schrieb:


> Der Clou: Er ist Besitzer der Firma, die die Spielkarten herstellt, bricht selbst darin ein und manipuliert die Druckplatten.



Das könnte "Kaleidoscope" aka "Der Gentleman-Zinker" (1966) mit Warren Beatty sein. Ich meine allerdings, daß er nicht der Besitzer der Firma ist - ist allerdings lange her, daß ich den gesehen habe. Die deutsche DVD ist leider selten geworden.


----------



## Linostar (20. Oktober 2011)

hey,


Ich suche einen Film, den ich vor längerer zeit mal gesehen habe.

Ein junge spielt ein Rollenspiel(name weis ich nciht mehr-der film heißt meine ich ähnlich) und trifft sich dort regelmäßig mit einer anderen spielerin, die er irgendwann im reallife treffen wird. 
dazwischen wird er von seinen mitschülern geärgert und gemobbt. zum ende hin, lässt er es so aussehen, dass er stirbt und taucht auf seienr beerdigung plötzlich auf.
dadurhc hilft ihm die im spiel getroffene freundin, die als echt dargestellt wird, jedoch reine erfindung vom junge ist.


Hoffe den kennt jemand

Gruß


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2011)

Ben X ?


----------



## Linostar (20. Oktober 2011)

jau genau

dickes danke!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (1. November 2011)

Suche ein paar Crazy Komedie Filme wo man quasi immer was zu lachen hat . Sollte in die Richtung gehen von Fear and Loathing in las vegas bzw. Das leben des Brian.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. November 2011)

- Half Baked
- Thursday: Ein ganz normaler Donnerstag
- Monty Pythons: Der Sinn des Lebens
- Monty Pythons: Die Ritter der Kokosnuss
- Burn After Reading
- Männer, die auf Ziegen starren
- etc.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2011)

- Bube, Dame, König, Gras
- Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten
- Rock'N'Rolla

- Shaun of the Dead
- Hot Fuzz

- Smokin Aces 1+2


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2011)

_Weiss zufällig jemand aus welchem Film das ist? : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs abgespeichert - weiss aber nichtmehr aus welchem Film :-O_


----------



## win3ermute (3. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> Weiss zufällig jemand aus welchem Film das ist?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Als Jon in der Kammer eingesperrt ist, schaut er erschreckt auf seinen Arm und sieht dabei auch die Uhr an - quasi die Geburt von Dr. Manhattan]


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2011)

_Ah , stimmt! Danke! :-)_


----------



## Perkone (7. November 2011)

Achja, hab übrigens gefunden, was ich suchte zu http://z0r.de/289 . Die Serie heißt "deadwood", wollte es euch nur mitteilen ^^


----------



## Saji (22. November 2011)

Ich suche auch einen Film, aber Google konnte mit meinen Erinnerungsschnippsel nichts anfangen. Ich hoffe, ihr schon.  Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich den Film nicht von Anfang an gesehen habe und mir daher den Reim auf den Anfang selber machen musste.

In dem Film ging es um ein Mädchen, das in ihrem Zimmer sehr viele selbstgemalte Bilder aufgehängt hat. Die Bilder zusammen ergaben dann sowas wie eine Welt oder Stadt, die in Hell und Dunkel unterteilt war. Eines Tages gerät sie (tatsächlich oder in ihren Träumen, ich weiß es nicht genau) in eben jene Welt und muss dort ein paar Abenteuer überstehen. Dabei trifft sie auf allerhand seltsame Kreaturen, unter anderem Katzen mit Drachenflügeln und schwebende, bissige Bücher. Bei ihren Abenteuer traf sie auch auf einen "Einheimischen", der immer eine weiße (venezianische) Maske trug. Er war ganz verwundert, dass das Mädchen keine trug, so würde man ja nie wissen ob sie traurig, fröhlich oder sonst wie gelaunt sei. Der Name dieses Mannes war, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, Valentine (englisch ausgesprochen). Am Ende wurde das Mädchen von der Königen der dunklen Welt "gefangen", da sie ihrer (verlorenen) Tochter wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten aussah. Edit: Nach dem sie aber in ihrem goldenen Käfig unglücklich war und sie die helle Seite retten wollte, entkam sie mit Hilfe von Valentine den Fängen der Königin und erweckte die Königen der hellen Seite mit irgendetwas aus ihrem Koma. Hinzu kommt dabei, dass diese Königin ihrer krebskranken Mutter ähnlich sah bzw. sie genau so wie sie aussah.

Das ist alles was ich von dem Film noch weiß. Der Film lief letztes Jahr mal spät Nachts / früh Morgens so zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester auf Sat.1. Leider konnte mir das auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ich hoffe jemand von euch kennt diesen Film, ich würde ihn mir nämlich gerne wieder ansehen (von Anfang bis Ende). 

Update: Ich bin so blöd, sowas von strunzdumm... gerade noch einmal gegoogelt (weils mir einfach keine Ruhe lässt) und jetzt seltsamerweise über Wikipedia den Titel gefunden: MirrorMask. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MirrorMask Danke trotzdem für's Lesen. ^^


----------



## Gilbradur (22. November 2011)

Hey Saji,

ich habe von dem Film zwar noch nie was gehört, aber da ich selbst Interesse hatte habe ich mal gegoogelt.

Unter den Stichwörtern "fantasymovie valentine mask cancer queen" habe ich folgenden Film gefunden:


http://en.wikipedia....wiki/MirrorMask

Ich denke, das ist er. Werde ihn mir auch mal zulegen. 


MFG

Sorry, habe den Nachtrag grade erst gesehen. Nvm. ^^


----------



## Saji (22. November 2011)

Gilbradur schrieb:


> Hey Saji,
> 
> ich habe von dem Film zwar noch nie was gehört, aber da ich selbst Interesse hatte habe ich mal gegoogelt.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Mühen. Auf Amazon kostet er nur 8,99 als Bluray - versandkostenfrei! Hab ich sofort bestellt. ^^


----------



## Silenzz (6. Dezember 2011)

Hey

Also ich such einen Film  allerdings kann ich mich nur noch an eine Szene aus dem Film erinnern, die nur ein Teil der Handlung war und den Protagonisten zu dieser Zeit nicht direkt betraf, also fangen wir an:
Ein Ehepaar (ein Asiate, eine - ich glaube - Amerikanerin) haben ein Haus im Wald und schnappen sich andauernd Leute und quälen sie ziemlich hart (die Details lass ich hier mal außen vor). Besonders auffällig dadran war vorallem, dass sie einen riesen Raum hatten und ein Partner immer dem anderen durch einen anderen Raum (an diesen riesigen Raum angrenzenden) beim foltern beobachten. Die Opfer waren an einen Stuhl befestigt und konnten sich bis hin zum Kopf nicht bewegen, weiterhin wurde am Ende irgendwann der Protagonist von ihnen geschnappt und er hat sie dann umgelegt.
Ich weiß, dass ist alles recht wage, aber wäre echt nett falls mir da jemand helfen könnte 

-Grüße Silenzz


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (8. Dezember 2011)

Suche einen Film mit Nackten Frauen und Männern die sich hemmungslos Liebten! Jemand eine Ahnung welchen Film ich suche?


----------



## Königmarcus (8. Dezember 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Also ich such einen Film  allerdings kann ich mich nur noch an eine Szene aus dem Film erinnern, die nur ein Teil der Handlung war und den Protagonisten zu dieser Zeit nicht direkt betraf, also fangen wir an:
> Ein Ehepaar (ein Asiate, eine - ich glaube - Amerikanerin) haben ein Haus im Wald und schnappen sich andauernd Leute und quälen sie ziemlich hart (die Details lass ich hier mal außen vor). Besonders auffällig dadran war vorallem, dass sie einen riesen Raum hatten und ein Partner immer dem anderen durch einen anderen Raum (an diesen riesigen Raum angrenzenden) beim foltern beobachten. Die Opfer waren an einen Stuhl befestigt und konnten sich bis hin zum Kopf nicht bewegen, weiterhin wurde am Ende irgendwann der Protagonist von ihnen geschnappt und er hat sie dann umgelegt.
> ...




das klingt ja mal interessant - da würd ich auch mal den titel wissen wollen *g*


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Also ich such einen Film  allerdings kann ich mich nur noch an eine Szene aus dem Film erinnern, die nur ein Teil der Handlung war und den Protagonisten zu dieser Zeit nicht direkt betraf, also fangen wir an:
> Ein Ehepaar (ein Asiate, eine - ich glaube - Amerikanerin) haben ein Haus im Wald und schnappen sich andauernd Leute und quälen sie ziemlich hart (die Details lass ich hier mal außen vor). Besonders auffällig dadran war vorallem, dass sie einen riesen Raum hatten und ein Partner immer dem anderen durch einen anderen Raum (an diesen riesigen Raum angrenzenden) beim foltern beobachten. Die Opfer waren an einen Stuhl befestigt und konnten sich bis hin zum Kopf nicht bewegen, weiterhin wurde am Ende irgendwann der Protagonist von ihnen geschnappt und er hat sie dann umgelegt.
> ...



Den Film Hostel meinst du nicht zufällig?!

In dem Sinne ...


----------



## Silenzz (9. Dezember 2011)

Nene  Wenns Hostel gewesen wäre, würd ich mich sicher erinnern  
Ich weiß noch, dass dieses Ehepaar (ziemlich gegen Ende des Filmes) so ein junges Teeniepärchen entführt hat und der Junge war Footballspieler. Während das Ehepaar den Jungen gequält hat, haben sie sein bestes Teil abgeschnitten (oder zumindest gestutz  ) und ihn mit seiner Freundin weggesperrt und dann kam der Protagonist.
Der Raum in dem sie die Leute gequält haben, war auf einer Farm (da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher!) und dieses Haus/ diese Farm war aber zu 100% sehr abgelegen in irgendeinem Wald.

&#8364;dith: Splatter Farm ist es auch nicht, hab mir grad n paar Bilder zu dem Film angeguckt, sind die falschen Protagonisten, außerdem vergeht sich das Pärchen nicht an seinen Opfern. Der Film ist außerdem recht modern, also jedenfalls nicht in den 80gern oder 90gern gedreht worden.


----------



## Rikkui (31. Dezember 2011)

Heyo 
also ich suche einen Film den ich mal beim Premiere gesehn hab es handelt sich da um so Typen die auf irgendeine Universität gehn und Magische kräfte haben und jedesmal wenn sie die Benutzen werden sie ungewollt älter. Mehr weiß ich davon leider auch net 
hoffe das waren genug infos
btw der film lief so zwischen 2007-2009


----------



## Beckenblockade (31. Dezember 2011)

Das war vermutlich "Der Pakt" oder im O-Ton "The Covenant".
Absolut grauenhafte Zelluloidverschwendung...


----------



## Rikkui (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja genau das war er danke


----------



## painschkes (14. Februar 2012)

-
_
Zufällig jemand ne Ahnung welcher Film / Schauspieler das ist? Ich kenn ihn - der Name will mir aber um's verrecken nicht einfallen.

Danke schonmal :-)_


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. Februar 2012)

Daniel Day Lewis
Die unterträgliche Leichtigkeit des Seins


----------



## painschkes (15. Februar 2012)

_Danke! :-)_


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2012)

Ich suche einen Film den ich mal im Fernsehen gesehen habe.

Was ich weiss:

2 amerikanische (?) Soldaten stürzen mit dem Helikopter in Serbien ab. Es ist Winter und es herrscht Krieg. Der eine überlebt nicht oder nicht lange. Ein Bild das immerwieder auftaucht ist die Statue eines schwarzen Engels mitten im Schnee.
Andere Fetzen aus dem Film währen: Er versteckt sich in einem Massengrab vor seinen Feinden während ihn seine Verbündeten über einen Thermalbildschirm beobachten. Er versteckt sich in einem Kaufhaus mit anderen Serben die ihn aber gar nicht bei sich haben wollen. Der eine von den feindlichen Serben hatte immer seine Sportklamotten an.

Wèsste zufällig jemand welcher Film das ist? :>


----------



## Knallfix (15. Februar 2012)

Denke mal, dass ist
"Im Fadenkreuz – Allein gegen alle"
http://www.imdb.de/title/tt0159273/


----------



## Manowar (15. Februar 2012)

Silenz, gibts bei deinem Film was neues? Würde da auch gern den Titel wissen 



Knallfix schrieb:


> Denke mal, dass ist
> "Im Fadenkreuz – Allein gegen alle"
> http://www.imdb.de/title/tt0159273/



Korrekt


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Denke mal, dass ist
> "Im Fadenkreuz – Allein gegen alle"
> http://www.imdb.de/title/tt0159273/



Genau der wars. Dankeschön


----------



## Silenzz (22. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Silenz, gibts bei deinem Film was neues? Würde da auch gern den Titel wissen


Noch nicht, habe die Suche aber auch noch nicht aufgegeben!


----------



## Namosch1 (26. Februar 2012)

guten tag,

folgenden trailer habe ich vorhin gesehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eddnloOFjwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sieht sehr interessant aus der film.
nochnichtmal nen stream (jaja pöse) habe ich gefunden würde mir den film wirklich gerne angucken
ich habe aber nichts gefunden vonwegen deutsches release datum o.Ä
weiss da vll wer was? (oder findet eher was als ich)
(ebenfalls würde ich  gerne wissen wie das leid heisst das im hintergrund läuft 
&#8364;:Soulsavers-Revival nettes lied ;>  )


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

vieleicht kommt der im sommer bei uns auf dvd raus aber die grundidee vom film ist ja so ein klischee

weisser christlicher mann rettet arme schwarze unglaubige mit der macht gottes und einen maschinengewehr ^^


----------



## Namosch1 (26. Februar 2012)

nunja da es auf einer wahren geschichte basiert finde ich es gleich noch ein bisschen packender,
und Gerard Butler ist finde ich ein guter schauspieler egal ob komödie oder action

alleine deswegen will ich den film sehen^^


----------



## Knallfix (26. Februar 2012)

Von Deutschland steht hier noch nichts in der Releaseliste, wobei ka wie zuverlässig die Angaben von imdb sind.
http://www.imdb.de/title/tt1586752/releaseinfo

Filmstarts.de schreibt auch "noch ohne Termin."
http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/104795-Machine-Gun-Preacher.html


----------



## Namosch1 (27. Februar 2012)

schade  

danke dir trozdem ^^ dann heisst es wohl warten


----------



## painschkes (19. März 2012)

_Freund sucht mal wieder einen Film..hoffe hier kann jemand helfen - hier ein Auszug aus seinem Text : 

"Ich suche einen Film.

Es geht da im groben um solche Typen, die viele Killer und Kriminelle für ein "Spiel" einladen._ _

Bei dem Spiel geht es darum, dass der letzte überlebende in so einer Art, ich glaube es war eine Metzgerei oder irgend eine große Halle mit mehreren Räumen und Stockwerken, einen Koffer voll Geld bekommt._ _

Die fangen dann an und laufen zum Teil als "Teams" rum und töten alle anderen bzw werden selbst umgebracht._ _

Jetzt ist dann am Schluss dieser Eine Typ, ein Krimineller und glaube 2 Veranstalter noch übrig. Die stehen in einem Vorraum und sagen irgendwie dass die beiden jeweils den anderen töten sollen._ _

Irgendwie eskaliert das dann und es sterben alle in einem Kugelhagel."_ _

----

Der Film ist eher Älter meint er - vllt hat ja jemand 'ne Ahnung.

Danke schonmal! _


----------



## win3ermute (20. März 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> "Ich suche einen Film."



Klingt nach "The Tournament". War überhaupt nicht toll .


----------



## painschkes (20. März 2012)

_Leider nein - aber danke für die Hilfe.

Er meint , er hat ihn damals mit noch mit VHS aufgenommen 

/Edit : Dazu sagte er noch das die Typen die zuschauen irgendwie reiche Säcke sind und am Ende der "letzte Überlebende" den Raum , von dem aus zugeschaut wurde , entdeckt.
_


----------



## win3ermute (20. März 2012)

Dann könnte es "Mean Guns" (ganz tiefer Griff in die B-Movie-Kiste) sein. Ansonsten weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2012)

Der Film sagt mir jetzt zwar nichts, da er aber wohl auf sowas steht, sollte er mal Battle Royal schauen


----------



## Ellesmere (21. März 2012)

"13" Mit Jason Statham?  Ist aber glaub ich davor auch schon mal verfilmt worden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qT10LvZhijg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (29. April 2012)

Hi ich suche nen Film wo ne Frau und ein Mann aus nem bestimmten Grund (ich hab ihn vergessen) überall wo sie auftauchen einfach Amoklaufen. Die 2 auf dem Bild unter dem von Hungergames


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> blub


Könnte des vllt Harte Ziele/Hard Target mit Jean-Claude Van Damme sein?
Er ist etwas älter und diese kurze Zusammenfassung, hat mich an den Film erinnert





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8CS7SJMoaCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (30. April 2012)

Der Film den Alux sucht nennt sich God Bless America.


----------



## Shinar (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Vielleicht kennt jemand den Film: Auf der Erde tauchen gelbe Energieteilchen auf und jeder, der ihnen ankommt, verschwindet. Im Kinotrailer war ein Polizist zu sehen, der als erstes so ein Teilchen berührte. Ich glaube es hat mit Auserirdischen zu tun. Der Film ist höchstens ein paar Jahre alt.

EDIT: Gefunden. Ich meinte "The Darkest Hour" .


----------



## Raema (12. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du "The Darkest Hour" meinst. Der kam letztes Jahr ins Kino. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUznviXV-U8


----------



## Shinar (12. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank, ich habe ihn gefunden und sehe ihn mir derzeit an .


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Wirst es bestimmt danach bereuen nach dem gesucht zu haben... ^^


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Der Film den Alux sucht nennt sich God Bless America.



Danke sehr, ich sollte öfters in den Thread hier gucken^^


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2012)

_Freund von mir sucht mal wieder was..das einzige was er beschreiben kann ist das Cover..seine "Tipps" : 

- auf dem cover isn typ
- sah aus wie dustin hoffman
- is er aber net
- steht auf nem auto
- hat ne shotgun in der hand
- und ne kaputte brille
-cover is glaub ich in s/w

Zufällig jemand 'ne Ahnung? :-)_


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. Juni 2012)

Sicher, das es nicht Dustin Hoffman ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Oder es handelt sich um das kürzlich erschienene Remake.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2012)

_War beides falsch - und er meinte wohl auch was ganz anderes :-)

Es war "Falling Down"

Danke trotzdem :-)_


----------



## Rifter (4. Juli 2012)

Suche gleich zwei Filme.

Der erste handelt von versteckten Botschaften in Werbung. Mittels Brille (denke ich) konnte man die wahre Botschaft hinter der Werbung sehen.

Der zweite Film handelte von einem Programierten Attentäter (also mithilfe von Mind Control bzw. MKUltra)


----------



## Stonekeep (4. Juli 2012)

zu 1. : Sie Leben - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sie_leben

zu 2. : Folge mal den Link - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Manchurian_Kandidat --- könnte auch die 62er Version sein

hehe oder ich liege total daneben^^


----------



## Rifter (4. Juli 2012)

Stonekeep schrieb:


> zu 1. : Sie Leben - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sie_leben



Danke - ich denk das is'er - als ich den zum erstemal sah fiel ich noch unter die FSK von 12/16?   




> zu 2. : Folge mal den Link - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Manchurian_Kandidat --- könnte auch die 62er Version sein
> 
> hehe oder ich liege total daneben^^



Hmm... ich bilde mir ein, dass der Film nach dem ich suche noch vor 2004 aber definitiv nach 1962 abgedreht wurde.

Aber ist ein guter Film jetzt weiß ich was ich demnächst wieder anschauen werde.


----------



## Stonekeep (5. Juli 2012)

FSK 16 da liegst richtig ... obwohl ich das nicht nachvollziehen kann 

Aber ist ja aus den guten alten 80er Jahren ... da waren viele Filme FSK 16/18 oder Index, wo man heute nur drüber lachen kann


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juli 2012)

Es gibt auch einen Haufen hier in Deutschland beschlagnahmter Filme ("verboten", nicht indiziert), über die würden sich die meisten heute auch nur noch kaputt lachen.
Naja ok darunter sind auch ziemlich viele alte italienische Kannibalenfilme und so Geschichten, aber auch viel anderer komischer Müll...


----------



## painschkes (11. August 2012)

Ein Freund such mal wieder einen Film..hier was er geschrieben hat : 


[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Es geht irgendwie um eine Vereinigung, bei der Leute Geld gewinnen können, indem Sie bei einer Art Russischem Roulette gewinnen. Es stellen sich eine Anzahl Leute im Kreis auf, jeder einen Revolver in der Hand in der eine Kugel ist, dann wird gleichzeitig abgedrückt.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250); ">[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Und reiche Leute können auf eine Person ihrer Wahl wetten und gewinnen.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250); "><br style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250); ">[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Der Titel vom Film ist, glaube ich, gleich der Nummer / Position des Hauptdarstellers in diesem Kreis..[/font] 
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.. ;-)[/font]


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2012)

#Doppelpost


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> Ein Freund such mal wieder einen Film..hier was er geschrieben hat :
> 
> 
> [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Es geht irgendwie um eine Vereinigung, bei der Leute Geld gewinnen können, indem Sie bei einer Art Russischem Roulette gewinnen. Es stellen sich eine Anzahl Leute im Kreis auf, jeder einen Revolver in der Hand in der eine Kugel ist, dann wird gleichzeitig abgedrückt.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250); ">[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Und reiche Leute können auf eine Person ihrer Wahl wetten und gewinnen.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250); "><br style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250); ">[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Der Titel vom Film ist, glaube ich, gleich der Nummer / Position des Hauptdarstellers in diesem Kreis..[/font]
> ...







Uff.....letztens erst auf der Kleeblatt Seite davon gelesen.... ich schau später nochmal nach



Edit: Habs, war erstaunlich einfach: 13, mit Jason Statham?


----------



## Ellesmere (12. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Freund sucht mal wieder einen Film..hoffe hier kann jemand helfen - hier ein Auszug aus seinem Text :
> 
> "Ich suche einen Film.
> 
> ...






Ellesmere schrieb:


> "13" Mit Jason Statham?  Ist aber glaub ich davor auch schon mal verfilmt worden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich Dir schon mal beantwortet und keine Antwort bekommen ...


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. August 2012)

Hiho, bin auf der Suche nach einen Film, den ich vor Ewigkeiten mal gesehen habe (mindestens 15 Jahre her).

An folgene Szenen kann ich mich erinnern: Es geht um ein Paar, welches mit ihrem Hund auf dem Meer unterwegs ist. Sie finden einen Schiffsbrüchigen, dessen eigenes Boot mitsammt dessen Freunden untergegangen ist. Sie laden also den Gast auf ihr Schiff und der Ehemann beginnt auf dem gesunkenen Schiff Nachforschungen zu machen. Im Laufe des Films stellt sich heraus, dass der Gast ein Psycho ist.
Es gibt eine spezielle Szene, in der sich die Frau vor dem Gast versteckt und an ihrer Tür Kratzgeräusche hört. Sie jagt darauf hin eine Art Harpune durch die Tür, wobei Blut unter der tür hindurch sickert. In meiner Erinnerung hat sie dabei Ausversehen den Hund getötet.

Edit: Aktuell denke ich, dass es sich bei dem Film um Tödliche Stille handelt. Allerdings kommt da kein Hund vor. =/


----------



## ego1899 (15. August 2012)

Du meinst "Todesstille", nicht "Tödliche Stille"  Das wäre ein US Drama aus dem selben Jahr (89) um mal klugzuscheißen 

Naja kenn den Film nicht, aber die Beschreibung her ist das ja so ziemlich exakt das was du suchst...

BTW: Warum is der "Suche Song" Thread eigentlich Sticky und dieser hier nicht? Ich finde den hier viel besser


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Februar 2013)

Ich suche einen Science Fiction Film.
Ich habe aber fast keine Angaben dazu.
Der Film muss schon älter sein. Eher aus den 80igern vielleicht frühe 90iger.
Vom Gefühl eher ein B-Movie.
Das einzige was ich noch zu glauben weiß, ist das die auf nem Raumschiff unterwegs sind und dann feststellen, dass zuvor Raumschiffe unterwegs waren
aus denen ne Superwaffe gebaut werden sollte (oder so ähnlich).

Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Plan dazu .


----------



## Ascalonier (4. Februar 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Science Fiction Film.
> Ich habe aber fast keine Angaben dazu.
> Der Film muss schon älter sein. Eher aus den 80igern vielleicht frühe 90iger.
> Vom Gefühl eher ein B-Movie.
> ...


----------



## skyline930 (10. Februar 2013)

Eine etwas allgemeinere Suche, ich suche eher nach Vorschlägen: Gute Horrorfilme, aber a) kein Splatter-Horror mit 2380 Litern Blut und Zerhackstückelung und b) kein 12-jähriges-Mädchen-Erschreck-Horror wo irgendwas spontan mit nem Schrei auf dem Bild auftaucht, sondern wirkliches Horror bei dem man einfach selbst Panik bekommt, was mit der menschlichen Psyche spielt, und einfach wirkliche Angst macht. Gibts sowas überhaupt noch/wieder? Irgendwie sind die meisten Horrorfilme von denen ich was gehört hab in den o.g. Kategorien. Es muss auch keine Triple-A Produktion sein, aber sollte nach Möglichkeit auch keine Kellerproduktion von nem 2-Mann-Studio sein. (Außer sie ist wirklich verdammt gut )

Ich hoff jemand kennt was gutes


----------



## shadow24 (13. Februar 2013)

skyline930 schrieb:


> sondern wirkliches Horror bei dem man einfach selbst Panik bekommt, was mit der menschlichen Psyche spielt, und einfach wirkliche Angst macht. Gibts sowas überhaupt noch/wieder?




klar:die schönsten berglieder mit Hansi Hinterseher,lindenstrasse,der bachelor,dsds...

ok,im ernst:ich finde zb den horrorfilm "wenn die gondeln trauer tragen" aus den 70ern sehr gut.da wurde sogar damals in der "hörzu" vor gewarnt das den film nicht herzschwache menschen sehen sollten...

sehr unheimlich fand ich auch die drei "poltergeist"-filme,wobei einer davon auch gereicht hätte....passend dazu diese neuauflage vom poltergeist.komm gerade nicht auf den namen.da gibts jetzt glaub ich auch schon 4 teile von.ist immer so halb dokumentarisch...oder dieses "blair witch project"...

dann noch die trilogie "Das Omen" mit Damien...brrr...ebenfalss aus den 70ern...war wirklich gut gemacht...

ausserdem so ziemlich alles was mit exorzismus zu tun hat.da gibts ja bis heute viele nachfolger von "der exorzist"...

zum schluss noch der film mit denzel washington "dämon"


----------

